# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  African  dwarf frog eggs

## redeyedboy25

Hey guys I just found eggs in my tank want should I do with them? I put them in a big glass of water and hopefully they live they even look fertil  :EEK!:

----------


## tgampper

Hi Drew,

First don't panic, and go boil some water  :EEK!:  (just a little humor)

If the eggs are fertile, they will hatch n about 3 days. Fertile eggs will float and any eggs that will fall to the bottom will probably not develop. When they hatch, the tadpoles will have big heads and little mouths pointed upward. They will need to feed on a variety of timy crustaceans and protozoans. Because their mouth s pointed upward, they are surface feeders. Be prepard to feed them infusoria. Infusoria culture can be done easily at home. Place slightly rotten (not moldy) lettuce, potato or banana skins in a pint of water, boil the mix and sit it in the sun. Infusoria spores will begin to multiply rapidly and feed the tads a couple of drops of the culture daily. As they grow, you can feed them appropriate sized food  items. Good luck and hope all goes well.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## redeyedboy25

hey tgampper thanks for the help just a couple of other question. All my eggs where floating at the top and they had this sticky coating around them when I moved them into a bowl some started to sink. I used a sighphin ( something that sucks up the water) to move and when they went in some sank what will happen next? Can I just feed them crushed up fishflakes? Are these tadpoles hardy cause this is my first my frogs had eggs and im not sure what to tdo thanks.  :Big Grin:

----------


## tgampper

I found a breeding log that might be of interest to you. I do know that ADF tadpoles are quite different than tads of other species. Most tads are filter feeders, but ADFs are predators, so they actually hunt for their food right away.

Breeding Log 1: H. boettgeri

----------

